

Ask HN: Thoughts about qui.tw (geolocation shortener) - hungryblank
http://qui.tw
Pick a point on the map and get a short url. Started as late night project to learn about couchdb and ended up doing the extra bit of work to release it.
Had small but positive feedback and now wondering.
Should I spend more time on it to take it further/improve it?
======
hcho
Nice idea to begin with...I guess you can creare short URL's for trips,
multiple landmarks, etc...

Why do you associate this with Twitter though? Twitter is not the only site
that shortners are used.

~~~
hungryblank
Thanks, good point about the twitter association, I guess that's just the
first use I thought of and it made the design sort of playful. For trips and
multiple landmarks I'm wondering how I can keep the UI simpler than google
maps so it can still make sense to use qui.tw vs google maps + any url
shortener.

~~~
hcho
Well, if I want to show multiple landmarks, you still lose me to Google Maps +
any URL shortner combo, don't you?

You probably can't beat Google maps on simplicity without comprimising
functionality. I would just accept that and copy what Google has. Just my 2
cents.

